# Things you love about the new board



## crhoades (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought that this would be a good place to give a praise or testimony...Can I get a witness?! Rich has worked hard and would be great to give some feedback. Keep it to praises and not suggestions...

1. *Quoting* - You can highlight text and hit the quote button and it wraps the text.
2. *Thread Subscription* - It actually works and includes the text that was posted. Works great for mobile users.
3. *Ability to not include avatars and signatures* - also great for mobile users. Less time to download threads.
4. *WYSIWYG*- much better than [ b ] and [ / b ] - even works with standard Ctrl-B shortcuts that are standard to Windows users!

That'll get the ball rolling. As people post there new favorite items, hopefully it will alert others of their existence!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)

brother, preach it!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 20, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> brother, preach it!


That looks really strange coming from John Murray.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2006)

py3ak said:


> That looks really strange coming from John Murray.



It must be the scotch in me!


----------



## tdowns (Oct 20, 2006)

*Great work....*

Looking good!!!!


----------



## Devin (Oct 20, 2006)

There are several things I like about the new board. One thing I find very handy is the edit function on this board. It's quick and effective. I love how the box just pops open and you can edit the post without loading a whole new page and such.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 20, 2006)

crhoades said:


> 3. *Ability to not include avatars and signatures* - also great for mobile users. Less time to download threads.



 

also:

We can now print threads in a manageable format!

 

(the only thing I don't like is we now have two women avatars available - what's up with that?  )


----------



## crhoades (Oct 20, 2006)

You can copy a picture from another site and paste it in your post without having to get urls or click on the insert image button. Sweet.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2006)

In no particular order:
-The Ajax script in the Quick Reply (same type of programming that makes Gmail so cool)
-The vBulletin tec shpport.
-The ability to assign a user any number of usergroups and assign specific permissions within those usergroups.
-The Private Messaging system (the U2U system stunk)
-The image verification system built in to the program for user registration
-The ease with which to add profile fields
-The ability to send e-mails between members in lieu of PM's when desired
-The "edibility" of template and style elements that allows you to track the changes you've made to the default.
- The ability to click next to click to the last post in a particular thread from username.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the new Westminster "stars"


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 20, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> I like the new Westminster "stars"


Well, I like it too! That and the avitar compliments of Confessional Presbyterian art and your self of course Rich for trimming it up for the board. One of the many things you've done for PB of late. Many thanks again. 
Dunno what I'm going to do for back cover art when I run out of different views of Westminster Abbey.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 21, 2006)

Click "Quick Links" and then "Who's Online" to see..well...who's online, but the neat feature is that you can see what threads everyone is browsing and then click into them. Be careful...stalking can and will drive people underground into invisible mode...


----------



## py3ak (Oct 21, 2006)

crhoades said:


> Click "Quick Links" and then "Who's Online" to see..well...who's online, but the neat feature is that you can see what threads everyone is browsing and then click into them. Be careful...stalking can and will drive people underground into invisible mode...


Wow, Chris, that sounds like you've learned from experience. That was some fast stalking. Good man.


----------



## gwine (Oct 21, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> -The "edibility" of template and style elements that allows you to track the changes you've made to the default.



Yum.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 21, 2006)

py3ak said:


> Wow, Chris, that sounds like you've learned from experience. That was some fast stalking. Good man.


 
A moderator's gotta do what a moderator's gotta do...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 21, 2006)

Search for users - by name!

Buddy list AND ignore list.




Improved forum navigability.

WYSIWYG editing.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 21, 2006)

I like the fact that it is now very easy to tell which threads have been updated since the last time you visited. VERY nice! (This is the note that is visible: "*The threads below have not been updated since your last visit or since forums have been marked read.")*


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 21, 2006)

It's much faster. The XMB forum cannot compare. We're in the big leagues now!


----------



## a mere housewife (Oct 21, 2006)

I like it that I can block my husband's new avatar. Even though Agent Smith is everywhere this sanctuary allows me to live in blissful ignorance.

It is very nice Rich, thank you. I like the grey theme a lot.


----------



## gregbed (Oct 21, 2006)

It looks more like rapture ready but with bigger words (that is syllables not point size)


----------



## turmeric (Oct 21, 2006)

gregbed said:


> It looks more like rapture ready but with bigger words (that is syllables not point size)




Whaddaya mean? I just now learned how to spell tribbalatin...I mean tribbul...never mind!


----------



## gregbed (Oct 22, 2006)

I really like today's (Sunday) look (skin?).
Looks very classy.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 22, 2006)

gregbed said:


> I really like today's (Sunday) look (skin?).
> Looks very classy.



This is the new default Greg. I agree, it is classy looking!


----------



## MW (Oct 22, 2006)

There's too much to mention. The look, the ease. The innovations are great. Did I just say innovations and great in the same sentence?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2006)

armourbearer said:


> There's too much to mention. The look, the ease. The innovations are great. Did I just say innovations and great in the same sentence?


----------



## Tallen (Oct 22, 2006)

armourbearer said:


> There's too much to mention. The look, the ease. The innovations are great. Did I just say innovations and great in the same sentence?


 
Can I say, 

 Amen!


----------

